# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی > سوال: فوری    اضافه کردن dll های fastreport.net در ستاپ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## m.mohseni.p

سلام دوستان پروژه ای دارم که  ستاپشو ایجاد کردم اما بخش گزارشاتم که با fastreport  کار کردم خطا میده ستاپ را ،هم با  خود ویژوال استادیو ایجاد کردم هم با insatalchield اما با هردو خطا میده کسی میتونه کمکم کنه چطوری میتونم dll هاشو به پروژه ستاپ اضافه کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


خواهش میکنم یه نفر جوابمو بده لطفا خیلی بهش نیاز دارم

----------


## محمد آشتیانی

سلام
وقتی شما برنامتو کامپایل میکنی ، کلا 6 تا DLL مربوط به Fast Report تو فولدر دیباگ ، اتوماتیک کپی میشه ، همونا رو همراه برنامت کپی کنی کفایت میکنه و به هیچ چیز دیگه نیاز نیست
اگر با وجود این فایل ها باز هم ارور میده مشکل از جای دیگه ای هست.

اسم DLL ها هم ایناست
FastReport.dll
FastReport.Bars.dll
FastReport.Editor.dll
FastReport.Install.dll
FastReport.VSDesign.dll
FastReport.Web.dll


موفق باشید.

----------


## m.mohseni.p

سلام
ممنون که جواب دادید
من هم همین کار رو میکنم ولی این خطا رو میده
[CODE]
See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.




See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.


************** Exception Text **************
System.IO.FileLoadException: Could not load file or assembly 'FastReport, Version=1.8.38.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null' or one of its dependencies. The located assembly's manifest definition does not match the assembly reference. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80131040)
File name: 'FastReport, Version=1.8.38.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null'
   at Sima.frmgozareshat.btnprintmaininfo_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnClick(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventAr  gs mevent)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.O  nMessage(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.W  ndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.
To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.
Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.
To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].






************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
Sima
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/SetupSima/Sima.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Data.Linq
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Data.Linq/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Data.Linq.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Data
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_32/System.Data/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Data.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Transactions
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_32/System.Transactions/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Transactions.dll
----------------------------------------
System.EnterpriseServices
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_32/System.EnterpriseServices/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.EnterpriseServices.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml.Linq
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml.Linq/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.Linq.dll
----------------------------------------
Anonymously Hosted DynamicMethods Assembly
    Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_32/mscorlib/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------


************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.


For example:


<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>


When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

----------


## m.mohseni.p

وقتی پروژه را شروع کردم هر 6 dll به برنامه اضافه کردم و مشکلی نداشت ولی الان فقط سه تا دی ال ال رو میشناسه، توی خود پروژه مشکلی نیست ولی وقتی ستاپ میگیرم در بخش گزارش که از فست ریپورت استفاده کردم خطای بالا رو میده!!! FastReport.dllFastReport.Bars.dll  و FastReport.Editor.dll رو میشناسه ولی باقی رو نمیاره، توی ستاپ گیری هم  وقتی اون سه تا دی ال ال دیگه رو به عنوان یه فایل اضافه می کنم زیرش خط قرمز میکشه و کل پروژه بعد از ستاپ و نصب،به هم میریزه و باقی بخش هاش هم جواب نمیده

----------


## محمد آشتیانی

سلام
شما خود FastReport رو آپدیت نکردی روی سیستمت؟ یعنی یه ورژن جدید تر ازش نصب کرده باشی

----------


## m.mohseni.p

سلام
نه آپدیتش نکردم اما نسخه ای که نصب کردم نسخه کرک هست،نسخه کامل نیست.

----------


## محمد آشتیانی

دیزاینر فست رو باز کن ، اونی که جدا از ویژوال استودیو تو منویStart هست ، تو منوی About ببین ورژنش چیه؟

----------


## m.mohseni.p

version 1.8.38

واقعا ممنون که پیگیری میکنید

----------


## محمد آشتیانی

خواهش میکنم ، یه پیشنهاد دارم ، البته احتمال کار نکردنش هم هست
شما اول یه کپی از کل پروژت بگیر داشته باش ، بعد تمام Reference های فست ریپورت رو پاک کن از پروژت
بعد فست رو از رو سیستمت پاک کن و دقیقا دوباره همون ورژن 1.8.38 رو نصب کن ، اگه میتونی از جای دیگه دانلود کن اگرم نه که همونو که داری نصب کن مجددا
و نهایتا دوباره Reference ها رو به پروژت اضافه کن ، کل فایلای فولدر Debugرو پاک کن و یک بار پروژت رو کامپایل کن.

امیدوارم کار کنه

----------


## mrprestige

> سلام
> وقتی شما برنامتو کامپایل میکنی ، کلا 6 تا DLL مربوط به Fast Report تو فولدر دیباگ ، اتوماتیک کپی میشه ، همونا رو همراه برنامت کپی کنی کفایت میکنه و به هیچ چیز دیگه نیاز نیست
> اگر با وجود این فایل ها باز هم ارور میده مشکل از جای دیگه ای هست.
> 
> اسم DLL ها هم ایناست
> FastReport.dll
> FastReport.Bars.dll
> FastReport.Editor.dll
> FastReport.Install.dll
> ...


سلام جناب آشتیانی میشه توضیح بدید که FastReport کاربردش چیه ؟ ممنون میشم

----------


## m.mohseni.p

چشم این کار را انجام می دهم من هم امیدوارم درست بشه چون واقعا بهش نیاز دارم

----------


## محمد آشتیانی

> سلام جناب آشتیانی میشه توضیح بدید که FastReport کاربردش چیه ؟ ممنون میشم


سلام دوست عزیز
FastReport نرم افزار گزارش ساز هست ، مثل Crystal Reports یا Stimulsoft Reports ، البته به نظر بنده خیلی بهتر و سریعتره از بقیه
برای تولید گزارشات چاپی تو نرم افزار استفاده میشه

----------


## mrprestige

> سلام دوست عزیز
> FastReport نرم افزار گزارش ساز هست ، مثل Crystal Reports یا Stimulsoft Reports ، البته به نظر بنده خیلی بهتر و سریعتره از بقیه


چون برام سوال شده بود فرقش با Crystal Report چیه که فرمودین ازش حتی سریعتر هم هست . و اینکه توی 2013#C قابل نصب هست ؟ اگه آره میشه ورژنش رو بگین چون من قبلا Visual Studio 2010 رو داشتم الان اون رو پاک کردم 2013 رو نصب کردم ولی متاسفانه CR 2010 نمیشناسه الانم فرمودید Fast Report از CR بهتره میشه راهنماییم کنید اگر برای 2013 نسخه ای وجود داره کدوم رو دانلود کنم؟

----------


## محمد آشتیانی

با کریستال ریپورت که اصلا قابل قیاس نیست ، خیلی بهتره
رو 2013 تست نکردم و آخرین ورژنش هم 2014.2.7 هست تو سایتش ، اما نمیدونم کرک براش پیدا میشه یا خیر ، ولی احتمالا نسخه های پائین ترش هم کار کنه ، باید تست کنی

----------


## m.mohseni.p

عرض سلام مجدد

آقای آشتیانی کاری که گفتید را انجام دادم و بعد از آن از برنامه با همان ویژوال استادیو 2010 ستاپ گرفتم مشکل حل شد البته بار اول که ستاپ گرفتم و نصب کردم با زدن دکمه مربوط به گزارشگیری برنامه وارد بخش  catch می شد و پیغامی را که در کدنویسی در بخش  catch نوشته ام نمایش می داد و برنامه بسته می شد(در رویداد کلیک دکمه مربوطه از دستور try- catch استفاده کرده ام) و بار دوم هم همان خطای قبلی را که برایتان ارسال کرده بودم اما بارسوم ستاپ جواب داد.الان هم وقتی ستاپ میگیریم یکی از دو حالت مشکل دار پیش می آید.

اگر راهکاری هست ممنون میشوم کمکم کنید البته تا اینجای کار هم من واقعا از شما سپاسگزاری میکنم.

----------


## محمد آشتیانی

احتمالش هست کرک FastReport مشکلی داشته باشه ، من تا الان با فست هیچ مشکلی نداشتم ، نمیدونم برات مقدور هست پروژت رو آپ کنی آیا؟

----------


## asrinpakzad1

سلام وقتتون بخیر، ببخشید من با asp.net C#‎ کار میکنم و  fastreport رو نصب کردم ولی نمیدونم چطوری رفرنها رو به پروژه اضافه کنم

----------

